# AlKo Chassis Lubrication



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Hi
I have a 2001 B584 which has just had its annual service. I forgot to mention lubricating the AlKo chasis so it wasn't done.

Before I crawl under the van to show them, can anyone tell me where is the grease applied?

Thanks.

Ian


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Ian, forgive my stupid response, but I guess it's wherever the grease nipples are and I believe they're on the rear axle itself. I always ask our local MoT place to do it for me each year as I believe the MH has to be raised into a wheels-free position to allow the suspension to drop to its lowest point.

In my case the garage seemed to know where the grease nipples were anyway. Hope you find the same with your lot.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi, 
If I remember correctly, there are two nipples on either end of the rear axle, one on the main shaft and one on the bearing housing. I think they are towards the front side of the axle, so go in in front of the wheel to see them..
On our Kontiki they were the flat type nipples that the grease gun slides onto. Don't know if they are the same for Hymer.

Colin


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Don't forget to grease them when the wheels are off the ground.

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

JockandRita sent me this a while back, just found it.

Have a look

HERE

Hope that helps.

Johnny F


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Thanks very much everyone for all your help. I think I know what I am doing now.

Ian


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Does anyone know which type or grade of grease to use ?

TIA Dave.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

All you need is a high performance general purpose grease designed for all types of anti-friction bearings etc. Just ask at your local car parts place and they should point you in the right direction.

Johnny F


----------



## swiftnick (Feb 23, 2008)

*greasing back axle*

i've looked at the axle on my Y reg hymer 644 and can't see any nipples.the axle is square.i have had 2 other alko axles which were round and greased them no problem. anyone got any ideas pleas?


----------



## MikeH (Nov 10, 2007)

*Greasing ALKO axle*

I had my axle greased whilst in for it's MOT three weeks ago. Watched the mechanic doing it.
My axle is square and the nipples were on the underside at the outer ends, about six inches in from the hub, with rubber dust caps fitted over them. Hope this helps. Mike H.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

I've tried to do this myself at 15,000 miles but having jacked the rear wheels clear, I got a lot of new grease around the nipples as if the grease wasn't going in. I could not see any evidence of old grease being driven out of the joints as any new went in.

At its first MOT this year on 23,000 miles, I watched the mechanic do it with his heavy duty gun and he didn't think there was much, if any, grease going in, either. Certainly there was no evidence of old grease coming out at the joints.

We tend to use our MH infrequently but for longish (3,000miles+) trips.

I'm beginning to suspect that the grease only gets depleted in exceptional driving circumstances and Al-Ko is just covering its back by setting such short service periods.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I put a lot of grease into mine. It was definitely going in. There was no sign of any coming out where the swing arm joins the axle. 

According to the bloke at AlKo there are a total of 6 torsion springs inside my round axle. It's a dead cert to go Pete Tong.


----------

